# need help on feeder sizing for VFD and other loads



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Darcinder said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Question about the CEC regarding VFD's.
> 
> ...


Is the disconnect in the VFD a circuit breaker?

If so then your feeder should be sized for OCP of the VFD,


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Darcinder (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome.

The VFD is fused at 4A. I guess that makes sense. since that is the max possible current draw. THX!


----------

